

Longest Common Subsequence algorithm in Python - white_eskimo
http://wordaligned.org/articles/longest-common-subsequence

======
Groxx
It's a really nice breakdown of sub-sequence calculation methods. If you're
doing a letter-perfect diff calculation, or need to know how "different" two
strings are, this is what you need. It even includes code and _explanations of
the code_ and how it all works.

All in all, the post is roughly worth a couple algorithm class sessions. Worth
the read for just about anyone, if only for picking up a few new logical
tricks.

